# BBQ shrimp help



## mballi3011 (Nov 12, 2009)

There was a resturant in Jax bch where they had BBQ shrimp on the menu and I'm not real sure what else they had on the menu. That shrimp was fryed in a batter/or breading concocktion that was to die for. I have for years tryed to repulacate it but tono avil and now I'm calling upon the great BBQ mind here to help me out with a mixture of seasonings and a batter to try match this bbq shrimp. I am cooking this for our daughter and her new hubby for dinner and yes I will be smoking some sides probally some abt's and maybe some beans to go with the shrimp. So please help me if you can create and batter/breading mixture.
Thanks
     Mark


----------



## fire it up (Nov 12, 2009)

Do you remember the name of the place?


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 12, 2009)

Bar b Que LTD is was about 3 blocks off the ocean on Beach Blvd in a A framed building. The building is still there but it's a craft store now.


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 12, 2009)

Deep fried shrimp is BBQ how?
Was it smoked AND fried?
Now i got a hankerin for shrimp...thanks.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Nov 12, 2009)

Here is one, but they don't bread it.  Louisiana BBQ Shrimp.  

Jack's Barbeque Shrimp
*PREP TIME: *1 Hour
*SERVES:* 6





*COMMENT:*
Pasqual Manales Restaurant on Napoleon Street in New Orleans made Barbecued Shrimp famous in the South. By adding Gentleman Jack liquor to this recipe, I think it rivals the Manale recipe. 
*INGREDIENTS:*
3 pounds 21-25 count head-on shrimp
4 tbsps diced garlic
4 tbsps cracked black pepper
3 ounces Gentleman Jack Rare Tennessee Whiskey
4 tbsps Worcestershire sauce
2 tbsps dried basil
1 cup melted butter
1 tbsp dried thyme
1/2 cup olive oil
1 tbsp Louisiana Gold Pepper Sauce
*METHOD:*
It is important to realize that the head-on shrimp is best used when barbecuing. In Cajun country, it is a must to suck the heads of the butter-garlic flavored cooked shrimp. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. In a heavy bottom saute pan, heat butter and olive oil over medium high heat. Combine all remaining ingredients and blend well into butter mixture. Cook one to two minutes. Place head-on shrimp in a large baking pan with a one inch lip. Pour melted butter mixture on top of shrimp, coating as evenly as possible Place shrimp on center rack of oven and cook three to five minutes or until shrimp are pink and curly. Turn shrimp one time, baste well and allow to cook three to five additional minutes. Remove from oven and serve in soup bowls with the seasoned butter mixture. Hot French bread should accompany this dish.


----------

